# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## Wamboozi (Jan 28, 2017)

Phrag fritz Schomburg (besseae oz2 x kovachii Lima lovely)

Pretty impressed with this lone flower that just opened. Been open about 2 days and almost 5 inches across. Seeing that this plant was shipped in spike and bare root, then suffered repotting while in spike, and still managed to be this fabulous, I'm really excited to see how the flowers look on the next blooming!


----------



## eteson (Jan 28, 2017)

Very good. Impressive

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2017)

It's a lovely flower and it looks quite large compared to the
size of the plant. The color is wonderful.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2017)

The inflourescens looks beat up??? Don't kill the plant for the bloom. 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 29, 2017)

That's a good one. I find this hybrid to be so hit or miss. I bet you're thrilled!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 29, 2017)

Lovely! Looks like it has great potential.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Definitely a good one.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 30, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful. Great shape.


----------

